# How can I prepare my nervous, indoor cats for air travel?



## campesina (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I'm new to the forum and so happy to find other people who love and spoil their cats as much as I do!

Here is my situation, sorry if it's long but I really need some help: I live in South America and my husband and I are moving to Canada, my home country, permanently. We plan to move in about February 2011. We have two cats, sisters, who we have had since they were about 2 months old. Now they are 3 1/2 years old. 

We have moved twice in our city and they BARELY made it - completely freaked out, tried to escape, terrified. It was awful - but we only moved like 10 minutes from our old places by car.

The cats are both very jumpy and don't see many other people apart from my husband and me. If they hear voices in the hallway of our building, or the doorbell rings, they run under the bed.

Here are the main problems:
It's a very long trip and we have no choice - it's 3 planes minimum to get home. and they MUST go under the plane in cargo for the South American to USA portion of the trip. No animals allowed in the main area of the plane for these trips. And it's winter in Canada when we travel, so I'm worried about weather restrictions in Toronto when we land. Finally, i'm traveling ahead of my husband to get settled and I will bring the cats - so it's one person with two cats plus luggage. 

I'm nervous about so many things...the cats' health, the airport situation, juggling the bags and cats, trusting the airlines with my babies... If anyone has advice, it would be greatly appreciated. 

I really need help on how to teach my cats to get used to the carrier and prepare them for the shock of the trip. Our previous moving experiences were so bad, I'm even more scared.

Please help! Thank you so much in advance.
campesina


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to CatForum ... and unfortunately, I really do not think there is any way to condition nervous kitties to traveling. The only way to do it is to get started and just do it and get it over with as soon as possible. Sturdy, airline approved carriers. Give them fluffy, absorbent towels to absorb urine and be able to cover vomit or solid waste. Chech the airline and customs regulations for health certificates and food/water requirements. Also, find out if they must be removed from any carrier at any time during the process and try to avoid that at all costs. I recall reading something recently about someone being asked to do so in a busy airport with a freaked-out pet. I do NOT recommend doing that, especially since you would be alone and have to decide to leave your other cat/luggage to go after the loose cat. Allow for enough time between flights to be able to get everything where they need to be without rushing. Perhaps arrange at the flight counters to have a cart and skycap waiting to assist you at each terminal? 
We have had a few members fly international with kitties and I hope they log on and see. They'll be able to answer more factually than myself.
Good luck!
heidi =^..^=


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Is there any way you can take a direct flight to Canada without having to go to the U.S. first? Direct flights are the ideal way to go and less traumatic for cats having to change flights (and less chance that they'll be put on the wrong flight!). It is best not to give tranquilizers to calm the cats. As you know February is the coldest month in Canada. Air Canada won't fly if it's 7C. (44.6F).

Here's some information from the Air Canada website:
aircanada.com - Travelling with your pet

Air Canada Cargo - Live Animals - aircanadacargo.com

aircanadacargo.com - Products - AC Live - Travel Restrictions

or contact the airline you plan to travel on. 

If you're planning to travel on a U.S. airline, it's best to fly on same airline that will fly direct into Toronto. e.g. Maybe fly to Dallas-Ft. Worth or Houston in Texas and then direct to Toronto, so you have only one connection.
Get the cats used to their carriers by feeding their treats or meals in them.

All the best, good luck!


----------

